# Installing under door trim



## Ramairbird (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm getting ready to install the under door chrome trim. I have the two long chrome pieces and a dozen of the little clips. Anybody have any tips or advice before I start this? I'm a bit concerned that the clips are kinda flimsy and I'd hate hit a speedbump or pothole and see the chrome piece skidding down the road. Is there some kind of clip or screw that locks this piece in place?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

when installed the clips act like a butterfly spring and clip the trim on nice and secure.


----------



## Ramairbird (Nov 16, 2011)

OK - so I understand where the clips go, but what are the 4 long pieces for and where do the go?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ramairbird said:


> OK - so I understand where the clips go, but what are the 4 long pieces for and where do the go?


They hook onto the inside bottom edge of the long rocker trim pieces. Sheet metal screws go through the hole and into a hole on the bottom underneath edge of the rocker panel.

In the attached photo you can see one of them in place.

Bear


----------



## Ramairbird (Nov 16, 2011)

Cool - Thanks Bear.


----------

